# Favorite EMS App



## Loshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi! I'm a newbie EMT, I used to be an Emergency scribe at Sutter in Sacramento. I was wondering what your guys's favorite EMS app is. I'll start by saying that my two favorites are iTriage and Figure 1 (yes they're found on the iStore) but please let us know about both android and apple apps  thanks!

I also noticed EMT Life doesn't have an app, whats up with that? lol


Edit: I'm pretty sure iTriage has an android equivalent, and Figure 1 also has an android app.


----------



## Summit (Oct 17, 2016)

EMT life's mobile browser interface actually works better than dedicated forum apps out there, so there is no need, which is nice.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 17, 2016)

Paramedic Protocol Provider, and Critical-Medical Guide are about the only two on frequently use.

I wouldn't go crazy spending money on "nifty" EMS apps until I figured out where I am with the job, say in about 6 months to a year or so. 

This is just me, though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 17, 2016)

Critical care, paramedic protocol provider and micromedix drug guide.


----------

